# your advice?



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Im 14 and ive been looking for a larger private property to hunt on. Im able to hunt 135, 25, and 40 acers in guernsey county during the gun week, but bow season I only have my grandmas back 20. Ive been looking at a couple farms around mantua, in portage county that are 200-500 acers. So what are some ways i can earn the respect of the land owner? 
I only hunt alone unless its gun season, then ill go with my uncle. So im concerned they would say i have to hunt with an adult. could i make an agreement of "hunt at your own risk" or something? (this might sound stupid) but i think im alot more responsible than alot of aduts that I know that hunt. and ive killed twice as many deer as they have the past two years on my own. and ive already tagged out in zone b, and have 2 in zone c. so i dont know why people under estemate me?
I was thinking of working on the farm over the summer, then asking for permission in the fall to put up some stands and put a few cameras around the property.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

workng on the farm is the best way in my opinion it shows you are hard working and dependable and willing to work for something instead of somebody just giving you something. stick with it and dont give up easily and dont get discouraged. if they let you hunt dont forgot to get them something for the holidays like a ham,candy, or a fruit basket. good luck.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

I have to agree with killingtime. Working for a farmer and showing him what kind of person you are is a great way to gain access to his property. Don't forget that you are 14. You can't LEGALLY hunt alone until you are 16. Good luck on finding some property.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I also agree with showing how responsible you are by be willing to help the farmer with chores around the farm. Just remember this would be year around help not just during hunting seasons. Also you would be surprised by what you gain in knowledge by working a farm. A farmer has to know how to work the land as well as maintain everything on the farm. You must look at it as gaining more than hunting privilege.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

P-NUT said:


> Don't forget that you are 14. You can't LEGALLY hunt alone until you are 16.


I don't think that is true. I could never find any age restrictions on hunting alone except for the youth seasons.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Lundy said:


> I don't think that is true. I could never find any age restrictions on hunting alone except for the youth seasons.


Ohio revised code 1533.13. Last sentence "No person under sixteen years of age shall engage in hunting unless accompanied by the person's parent or another adult person." You can access this through the odnr website under Hunting / General information.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

P-NUT said:


> Ohio revised code 1533.13. Last sentence "No person under sixteen years of age shall engage in hunting unless accompanied by the person's parent or another adult person." You can access this through the odnr website under Hunting / General information.


Thanks P-Nut,

That is the info a was wondering about earlier this year in this thread.

By the way, if this law was in effect in the late 60's and early 70's I violated it often! I used to take my shotgun to school on the first day of pheasant season every year, broken down, put it in my locker, go to homeroom and then cut school the rest of the day to go hunting Could you imagine a shotgun in school locker today!!!


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=186925


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for the coments! ill stick to trying to find work on one of the farms. 
and i thought you only had to be with an adult in the youth seasons and deer gun season. because ive met the guernsey and harrison county game wardens and they know i hunt alone in bow season and all they've said was be carful with that.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I used to take my shotgun to school on the first day of pheasant season every year, broken down, put it in my locker, go to homeroom and then cut school the rest of the day to go hunting Could you imagine a shotgun in school locker today!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=186925


Oh man!!! I am a teacher and I (and the very few students who actually hunt) get dirty looks from other teachers and students for just mentioning OWNING guns, let alone bring them to school!!! We'd be locked up.  

BASSINaDL....keep looking!! All this advice is right on! Be happy you do have access to SOME private land though. I'd be happy with the 20 you mentioned, I am plugging away in public land most of the time. Good luck to you!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Build a relationship with the farmer, offering to help out during the summer months can go a long ways, I also have great memories of hunting and checking my trapline on the way to school and back home, the teacher simply ask me to make sure it was unloaded and I stored it in the outhouse a short distance from the two room schoolhouse.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Lundy - you ain't alone in breaking that under 16 rule!!! I know a long list of guilty folks from the farm country I grew up in.

Biggest thing you have going for you is your age....many folks will give a good kid a shot whereas they would turn an adult down. Use this to your advantage and follow the advice of the others here. 

Most importantly when you get your shot live up to your word...if you say you'll do something do it! Once you have established some sort of relationship stop by and say hello...just to say hello and not because you want something. Ask them if there is anything you can do for them...and it might not be farm work. 

I'm currently a cook for an elderly gentlemen that lets me hunt in Greene county. He and his wife are 89 and she is failing in health...he cares for her 24/7 and he really can't cook anyway. He's a proud man and never asked anybody for help....he;s got more money than he can spend and takes nothing when offered by others. I could see this was an area I could really contribute and help him out. Last summer I started stoping by weekly with a large meal - beans and ham, chicken and dumplins...stuff you can eat on for 3-4 days. My wife helps me prepare meals now too. 

I have the run of his farm and that was certainly my self-centered objective...I won't distance myself from that. However, as time has gone bymore importantly I have his geniune freindship and a really good feeling inside for helping him out. In return he tells me local stories of the past and shares his book collection with me.

I got way, way off track and I apologize to everybody! 
However my message to you BASSINaDL is to do exactly this....you may find a lot more than hunting ground someday like I have been fortunate to have done so.

Best of luck!


----------

